# 965 BE or 980 BE



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 25, 2011)

Well... previously i was set on getting the 965 BE. But now, i just checked out the 980, and well... im pretty impressed. AND its at the end of its product cycle so its bound to overclock better.

My question is though, do both the CPUs overclock to about the same? Or does the 980 have a better chance at overclocking higher?

Is the 980 even worth the extra money over the 965, when i could invest more in a GPU if i get a 965.

Hmm.. lots to thing about, :/


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

Go for 980BE. Price difference is only 1K, worth spending.


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 26, 2011)

@OP Pls mention your entire budget and what all do you intend to buy. From your post it seems you want to get a GPU also. So if gaming is the main priority and budget is restricted, then go for 965BE with a better GPU. Heck even 955BE with a much better GPU will get you bttr fps. 955BE is a great overclocker even on air.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

I also suggest to get a 955BE - oc it as much as Op can with a good cpu cooler+mobo - save the rest money to buy a better gpu 

@ *OP* - what's your budget for mobo+cpu+gpu ( now or later )+PSu  - also for ocing you need to get a good cpu cooler priced at ~2k or more and not to mention a good PSu as well.


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 26, 2011)

Well actually, im having a 6870 shipped in from the usa.

Much cheaper than getting it here 0_O, cost me around 9k.

Anyway, i have about ~19k for cpu + mobo + psu + ram

Im getting the "Gigabyte 880GM-USB3" mobo, which is around 5k.

Leaves me with 14k for for cpu + psu + ram.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^i agree on the fact that 955 ocs better because i was able to go till 3.6GHz with reduced v core from its actual vcore of 1.425 to 1.25.so if i go to 1.425 or a bit more may be i will be able to go till 4GHz or more but the problem is the cooler noise and the temperature reaches to sun's core temperature when i give it 1.425V.so my suggestion is get 955 and CM hyper 212 plus.total cost will be 7.5-7.7k.


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 26, 2011)

I doubt you could OC the 955 BE to 4ghz on air..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^there are lots of people who has done it.you can go to 4GHz on air with c3 revision.but for that you need a good after market cooler like the one i have mentioned above.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

Imperial_Ova said:


> Well actually, im having a 6870 shipped in from the usa.
> 
> Much cheaper than getting it here 0_O, cost me around 9k.
> 
> ...



get these 

Phenom II X6 1075T @ 9k
Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W @ 3.5k
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @ 1.5k


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 27, 2011)

The hexa-core isnt worth it from most reviews ive read, and from most benchmarks ive seen.

:/


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 27, 2011)

I say guy 955 BE and get a CPU Cooler and OC it to 4 Ghz. It will suffice for a VERY long time.

I also wont recommend a hexa core unless you are in Seriously work in PhotoShop or Video Editing or Rendering work.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

*1090T BE* @ 9k have decent clock speed - can be OCed with a good cooler and packs some serious performance boost both in gaming and applications and with future multi core optimized games it will perform much more better.

With a good gpu 1090T and 980/975BE will perform neck to neck 

cpu bound game settings :

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41710.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41709.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41707.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41705.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41704.png

now gpu bound game settings :

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41713.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41708.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41706.png

in highly threaded apps :

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41695.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41698.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41697.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4955/41699.png

source : AnandTech - The Bulldozer Review: AMD FX-8150 Tested

so 1090T BE is a much more future proof cpu but if still OP wants to get a 955BE then he should get a good cooler like Cm Hyper 212+ @ 2.1k and a 120mm fan along with it - this cooler with 2x fans will be enough to keep the cpu cool when OCed


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 28, 2011)

But 1090T BE Cost  = 955 BE + Custom Cooler Cost


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 28, 2011)

are all the stock coolers starting from  955 BE to 1100t same?


If 955 BE can be OCed to 975 BE with stock cooler then in which case exactly we need an  Aftermarket Cooler?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^yes all the coolers of phenom II processors are same.if you want to go to 3.6GHz or more you will need aftermarket and another problem with this cooler is noise.you are using it so you must felt it.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> But 1090T BE Cost  = 955 BE + Custom Cooler Cost



OP's budget is around 14K for CPU+ram+psu. So I don't think 1090T, cpu cooler, ram, descent psu can stay inside the range of 14K.


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah, not really inclined toward hexacore processers, by the time i do need an upgrade, Piledriver would've hit the markets. And hopefully, they're a bit better than the current Phenoms. Lmao. Or, i'd just jump to the intel bandwagon! 

And yet again, im not inclined to getting an after-market cooler right at the mo, if i could invest in a better processor. So.... any more suggestions? Or did this convo just hit a dead end? :/

Thanks for the tips so far guys! ^_^


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

1090T BE is better than any Phenom II X4 cpus and even core i5 2500k in Heavily threaded apps and at 3.5Ghz OCed clock speed with stock HSF it offers some serious performance in games and in any other apps you want to throw at it.

You can go for Intel but a K sku cpu and a decent mobo alone will cost more than 20k and you'll need to get a better cooler as well - leave alone ram and decent PSU.

So If you want to have a AMD based upgrade then it's best to invest on 1090T BE - this cpu will perform more better with future proof heavily threaded games/apps - it's the most future proof solution you can currently get at your budget IMO.



Tech_Wiz said:


> But 1090T BE Cost  = 955 BE + Custom Cooler Cost



1090T BE can Oced upto 3.5 Ghz using the stock cooler  - our forum member Cilus has Oced and using his 1100T BE at 3.5 Ghz using the stock HSF 24/7 



d6bmg said:


> OP's budget is around 14K for CPU+ram+psu. So I don't think 1090T, cpu cooler, ram, descent psu can stay inside the range of 14K.



Buddy take a look at the post below 



Imperial_Ova said:


> Well actually, im having a 6870 shipped in from the usa.
> 
> Much cheaper than getting it here 0_O, cost me around 9k.
> 
> ...



and with 14k he can easily get this :

Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 9k
Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W @ 3.5k
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @ 1.5k

this with Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 easily comes under 19k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 29, 2011)

ok then i stand with topgear.
op,go with toppy bhai's suggestion.


----------



## jabber (Oct 29, 2011)

Imperial_Ova said:


> Well... previously i was set on getting the 965 BE. But now, i just checked out the 980, and well... im pretty impressed. AND its at the end of its product cycle so its bound to overclock better.
> 
> My question is though, do both the CPUs overclock to about the same? Or does the 980 have a better chance at overclocking higher?
> 
> ...



@ OP: Read this before deciding: 
My i5-2500k ($225) vs my 1090T ($230) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

i5 2500k is good cpu and when Oced at speed like 5 Ghz it will be easily ahead of PII X6 but OP's budget is 19k with which he have to buy a Mobo+CPU+Ram and decent PSU and core i5 2500k alone costs 11.5k now and a decent mobo+cpu cooler will cost him another 11-12k. So for Ops budget getting PII X6 makes more sense


----------

